# Protein fillers



## Mertzy (May 11, 2009)

Does anyone use this? If so what are the benefits? How do you use it?


----------



## Mertzy (May 12, 2009)

bump....bump


----------



## leona2025 (May 12, 2009)

I want to know too. I seen some at Sally's in color section.


----------



## blackpearl81 (May 12, 2009)

I've added protein fillers to demi and semi-permanent color to intensify the color---they do this a lot in salons. I've had good results:scratchch


----------



## morehairplease (May 12, 2009)

blackpearl81 said:


> I've added protein fillers to demi and semi-permanent color to intensify the color---they do this a lot in salons. I've had good results:scratchch




Hi there,

Do you mind me asking exactly how you do this? 

tia,
tishee


----------



## moonglowdiva (May 12, 2009)

*I add it to my relaxers.*


----------



## magviv (May 12, 2009)

For the past year I've been adding a capful of neutral protein filler to my relaxer along with a couple of tablespoons of almond oil and my hair has been in the best condition ever. I will be doing this from now on. I can't remember who recommended this but another poster on the board recommended it.


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (May 12, 2009)

I just did the protein filler.  I mixed it with my conditioner and sat under the dryer.  ZERO breakage.  I will always use this.  The results are spectacular.


----------



## LaidBak (May 12, 2009)

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> I just did the protein filler. I mixed it with my conditioner and sat under the dryer. *ZERO breakage*. I will always use this. The results are spectacular.


 
**ears perk up** What?   Huh?  Zero breakage?
Can somebody please elaborate on what this protein filler stuff is?  Links, pics, where to buy, etc?  (Yeah, I'm a bandwagon jumping PJ--what of it? )

Is this anything like adding liquid silk protien (silk amino acid) to stuff?


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (May 12, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> **ears perk up** What? Huh? Zero breakage?
> Can somebody please elaborate on what this protein filler stuff is? Links, pics, where to buy, etc? (Yeah, I'm a bandwagon jumping PJ--what of it? )
> 
> Is this anything like adding liquid silk protien (silk amino acid) to stuff?


 

It's Colorful Neutral Protein Filler and you get it at Sally's.

My hair was reallllllllly weak on the ends.  I mixed this with my conditioner and sat under the dryer for 30 min.  I can't believe the difference.  I think I was overmoisturizing my hair (Ojon will do that).

Ingredients:  Aqua, Hydrolyzed Keratin Protein, Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein and Wheat Oligosaccharides, Keratin Amino Acids, Aloe Barbadenis, Humullus Lupulus, Urfica Dioica, etc.  (the rest look like your run-of-the-mill Tetrasodium EDTA, etc.



Girl, this stuff is the TRUF!


----------



## Dee_33 (May 12, 2009)

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> It's Colorful Neutral Protein Filler and you get it at Sally's.
> 
> My hair was reallllllllly weak on the ends. I mixed this with my conditioner and sat under the dryer for 30 min. I can't believe the difference. I think I was overmoisturizing my hair (Ojon will do that).
> 
> ...


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (May 12, 2009)

luving me said:


> ShiShiPooPoo said:
> 
> 
> > It's Colorful Neutral Protein Filler and you get it at Sally's.
> ...


----------



## Mertzy (May 12, 2009)

I'm  going to put it in my  regimen  as well. I use Aphogee 2 min. and it is working well for me, but I still feel like I need to add some other type of protein to my hair. How often would you suggest using it?


----------



## Hotmommak (May 12, 2009)

This is exactly what I'm looking for!  My ends are sooo weak and damaged.


----------



## deusa80 (May 12, 2009)

Hmm, I've never heard of this before...but it sounds interesting! I really need something to help with my breakage on my ends. I may have to try this...


----------



## MonPetite (May 12, 2009)

YES! 

I ADORE THEM!

I've reviewed my filler of choice here.


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (May 12, 2009)

LittleGoldenLamb said:


> YES!
> 
> I ADORE THEM!
> 
> I've reviewed my filler of choice here.


 

Yes.  It was that review that set my wheels in motion...


right up to Sally's!


----------



## fe6968 (May 12, 2009)

this may be a dumb question, but can these protein fillers be used alone? 
________________________________________


----------



## morehairplease (May 13, 2009)

fe6968 said:


> this may be a dumb question, but can these protein fillers be used alone?
> ________________________________________



Hi there,

It's not a dumb question at all sweetie but yes they can be used alone(diluted with water that is). On the back of the bottle, they give instructions of how much to use.

hths
tishee


----------



## hothair (May 13, 2009)

I used this when colouring its supposed to help even out the colour, don't know if it made a difference, I've never notice anything drastic from using it...


----------



## blackpearl81 (May 13, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Do you mind me asking exactly how you do this?
> 
> ...


 
I haven't done it in a while, but if I can remember....I used about a tbsp of filler to one bottle of color and continued w/the normal process..my color was great (which we all know is hard to achieve w/temp color) and I didn't experience any breakage either


----------



## Supergirl (May 13, 2009)

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> It's Colorful Neutral Protein Filler and you get it at Sally's.
> 
> My hair was reallllllllly weak on the ends.  I mixed this with my conditioner and sat under the dryer for 30 min.  I can't believe the difference.  I think I was overmoisturizing my hair (Ojon will do that).
> 
> ...



sounds like awesome ingredients


----------



## Supergirl (May 13, 2009)

great review LGL--love your blog, is there a way to subscribe or should I just bookmark and be happy? 

Did you all see that someone on Sally's website reviewd it and said she mixed it w/ water and put in a spray bottle and used it as a leave in? 

sounds like a very versatile product


----------



## MonPetite (May 13, 2009)

Supergirl said:


> great review LGL--love your blog, is there a way to subscribe or should I just bookmark and be happy?
> 
> Did you all see that someone on Sally's website reviewd it and said she mixed it w/ water and put in a spray bottle and used it as a leave in?
> 
> sounds like a very versatile product



Awww. Thank you!

I'm using it that way right now actually! Hmmmm.... 

You can subscribe to my RSS feed or add me to your Google Reader.


----------



## Supergirl (May 13, 2009)

LittleGoldenLamb said:


> Awww. Thank you!
> 
> I'm using it that way right now actually! Hmmmm....
> 
> *You can subscribe to my RSS feed or add me to your Google Reader.*



Okay, either I am old or out of touch  because I have no idea what that means!


----------



## MonPetite (May 13, 2009)

Supergirl said:


> Okay, either I am old or out of touch  because I have no idea what that means!



LOL! Nah, just somethin' new.

On my home page, you'll see a little orange button at the top on the right hand side, that says "Posts". Click on it and follow the instructions.

Or, you can open a Google reader account and add me as a subscription (I'm assuming, though, you don't have one). You've got to get one. It puts ALL your favorite blogs in ONE PLACE and keeps track of updates FOR YOU. 

It's wonderful!!


----------



## Angelicus (May 13, 2009)

Um, I've never heard of this. Why have I never heard of this? I've been a member of this board since 1932. Ahhhh! Now I'm going to have to buy it


----------



## CAPlush (May 13, 2009)

Angelicus said:


> Um, I've never heard of this. Why have I never heard of this? I've been a member of this board since 1932. Ahhhh! Now I'm going to have to buy it


 
Me too!  I've been here forever and never heard of it .  I'm so glad I'm still hear learning new things.


----------



## Ladybug33 (May 13, 2009)

Never heard of this either.  Thanks for the post.  Do you think you can add this to your color rinse application directly after a relaxer?  Would it cause your hair to revert or would you end up with tex-laxed results


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 13, 2009)

Ran Out to Sally's at lunch time and picked up a Couple Bottles......Yes I did!  

After sneaking on here at Work and reading all the posts.  Told myself, I gotta have it.

Not Only am I a PJ I am Addicted to LHCF!  Help !  I need re-hab.

Thanks Alot Ladies


----------



## LaidBak (May 13, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ran Out to Sally's at lunch time and picked up a Couple Bottles......Yes I did!
> 
> After sneaking on here at Work and reading all the posts. Told myself, I gotta have it.
> 
> ...


 
Girl you sound just like me!!   If the BSS were open now I'd be there looking for this stuff.  Trips to the BSS are the only thing that can tear me up off this laptop from looking at LHCF.  Its a dang shame.


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (May 13, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ran Out to Sally's at lunch time and picked up a Couple Bottles......Yes I did!
> 
> After sneaking on here at Work and reading all the posts. Told myself, I gotta have it.
> 
> ...


 

Thatagirl!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 13, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> Girl you sound just like me!! If the BSS were open now I'd be there looking for this stuff. Trips to the BSS are the only thing that can tear me up off this laptop from looking at LHCF. Its a dang shame.


 
Ik. Sad Ain't it Girl?  I don't even know what it's for and I'm running out the Building like a Mad Woman to buy it like they were giving it away


----------



## Auburn (May 13, 2009)

Looks strong. I wonder if it could be used as a growth aide :scratchch

ETA: yeah uh, after looking at all the ingredients, I'm going to use this as a growth aide too.


----------



## danigurl18 (May 13, 2009)

I am definately trying to get some ASAP for my ends...


----------



## Mertzy (May 15, 2009)

I am going to Sally's tomorrow to get it. I hope it works well for me. To the ladies that recently purchased, would you mind checking back in to tell me how it worked for you?


----------



## Transformer (May 15, 2009)

Description:
Insures marvelous color results by equalizing hair porosity. Repairs protein bonds, while protecting against chemical damage. Seals color, and adds body, volume and sheen.

Directions
Apply contents to towel damp hair for 20 min. Blow excess from hair, do not rinse. Apply color as usual.

Ingredients
Aqua, hydrolyzed keratin protein, hydrolyzed wheat protein, keratin amino acids, aloe barbadensis, humullus lupulus, urifica dioica, 1, 3, bix 5, 5 dimethylimidazolidine-2, 4 dione, methyl ester 4 hydrozxybenzioc acid, tetraso-dium EDTA, polysorbate-20, parfum.


----------



## la mosca (May 15, 2009)

I love this stuff!  I have been using it to protect my previously-relaxed hair before touch-ups.  It has made a big difference in the elasticity of my hair (which I am always testing, lol!)  My strands are pretty tough to break these days!


----------



## Dee_33 (May 15, 2009)

la mosca said:


> I love this stuff! I have been using it to protect my previously-relaxed hair before touch-ups. It has made a big difference in the elasticity of my hair (which I am always testing, lol!) My strands are pretty tough to break these days!


 
Do you just coat your previously relaxed hair with it?  Then it just washes out while neutalizing?

Thanks


----------



## la mosca (May 15, 2009)

luving me said:


> Do you just coat your previously relaxed hair with it? Then it just washes out while neutalizing?
> 
> Thanks


 
Yes, exactly.  I put it on the previously-relaxed hair, and then I seal it in with other products (e.g., oil and shine serum).  It conditions and provides a layer of protection from relaxer run-off, though it eventually washes out during the neutralizing process.


----------



## LaidBak (May 16, 2009)

I got mine!!  I'll be DCing with it tomorrow.  See, that's why I love this site.  You learn something new every day.

La Mosca I love that blonde in the front of your hair (in your siggy).


----------



## Dee_33 (May 16, 2009)

LittleGoldenLamb said:


> Awww. Thank you!
> 
> I'm using it that way right now actually! Hmmmm....
> 
> You can subscribe to my RSS feed or add me to your Google Reader.


 
How much water do you add to the mix?

Thanks


----------



## LaidBak (May 16, 2009)

luving me said:


> How much water do you add to the mix? Thanks


 
I want to know too, my bottle doesn't say.  I am thinking of adding this to a homemade leave-in.

Hmm,  I saw the Sally's review.  I think I'll just wing it.


----------



## brasileira (May 18, 2009)

bumpo bump


----------



## LaidBak (May 20, 2009)

I used this in my DC on the 17th with wonderful results.  I am DCing with it again today.  I saved just a little from the bottle to add to my spray leave in.  Looks like this stuff is a winner.  Anybody know where we can get it in bulk?


----------



## Dee_33 (May 20, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> I used this in my DC on the 17th with wonderful results. I am DCing with it again today. I saved just a little from the bottle to add to my spray leave in. Looks like this stuff is a winner. Anybody know where we can get it in bulk?


 
How did you use it in your DC?  I'm going to use it mixed with water and a lil GVP Silk Infusion in a spray bottle.  I'll spray it on as a leave-in, then seal with coconut oil.


----------



## deusa80 (May 20, 2009)

Ok, I went to Sally's last night and bought this...now I have a few questions!

I mix my DC's with oils, would the protein filler still be affective if I added it, or should I skip the oils?

Or, could I just use it like my regular protein treatments, where I use it after my co-wash/wash and then follow up with a moisturizing DC?

I got a touch-up relaxer on saturday, on the wash before that I used MT as my protein condish because I know my hair gets a little weak from the relaxer. 
I have an issue with breakage in general but of course after the relaxer my hair is still a little weak, would doing another protein treatment be too much overkill since I did one last week?

TIA!


----------



## LaidBak (May 20, 2009)

luving me said:


> How did you use it in your DC?  I'm going to use it mixed with water and a lil GVP Silk Infusion in a spray bottle.  I'll spray it on as a leave-in, then seal with coconut oil.



I have a hair mixing bowl.  The first time I mixed half the 1.2oz bottle of the liquid with 3oz of conditioner. The mixture was still thick.  That turned to be way too much, I had some left over.  

This time I had a mix of left over conditioners that I was trying to use up (Kenra, Silicon Mix, Banana Brulee, etc).  I mixed those together and added enough filler to liquefy the conditioner.  It was the consistency of an egg, if that makes sense--Runny but still scoopable.    Anyway, that's what I used.  45 heated minutes later my hair was crazy, stoopid soft and silky after I rinsed.


----------



## LaidBak (May 25, 2009)

Has anyone seen the 16oz size in a BSS? 
http://www.hairsupply.com/col-col109.html


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (May 25, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> Has anyone seen the 16oz size in a BSS?
> http://www.hairsupply.com/col-col109.html


 


YES!

Gotta get that...a couple of them mugs!


----------



## morehairplease (May 25, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> Has anyone seen the 16oz size in a BSS?
> http://www.hairsupply.com/col-col109.html




Thanks LadiBak!


----------



## Lanea87 (May 25, 2009)

I am adding this to wishlist.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 25, 2009)

Glad this Thread Got Bumped Again!  I have Big Plans for the Protein Filler. :scratchch

To use a capful in DC Treatments also to use either on: previously relaxed ends the next time I Self-Relax, to mix with the reconstructor prior to neutralizing or perhaps add to the Relaxer itself or maybe mix a little with my PC when I do a final rinse.  I noticed it helps to lower your ph levels and equalizes porosity as well.  

This product really sounds _extremely_ versatile.  But I will always follow-up with an intensive moisturizing treatment.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 25, 2009)

I'm stalking anything pretty much with keratin in it. I'm going to hop on by to Sally's to read the ingredients...

ETA:  I just picked up some today, I'm going to make my own moisture protein combo conditioner  This thread is right on time!


----------



## LaidBak (May 29, 2009)

I found the 4 oz bottle at my local Sally's.  I mixed some in with my DC today.   I also put a smidgen in my leave in bottle.


----------



## MWilson569 (May 29, 2009)

What's the difference between protein fillers and like a protein treatment like DRC or Aphogee .. school me - Melissa


----------



## LaidBak (May 29, 2009)

MWilson569 said:


> What's the difference between protein fillers and like a protein treatment like DRC or Aphogee .. school me - Melissa


  From a scientific perspective I haven't the slightest idea.  From a usage perspective I can tell you this:  My hair is HIGHLY protein sensitive, but I can use this stuff and experience no ill effects.  Maybe someone with more knowledge can chime in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2009)

This is my Wash Night.  It's been one week after my 2nd Attempt at Self-Relaxing.  All went well.

Tonight, I am doing my Protein Treatment.  I co-washed with Mane 'N Tail Conditioner.  I did a 10 under plastic cap with Giovanni Nutra-Fix Reconstructor.  

I am now under my Heat Cap and I am using AO GPB and I added about a cap of *Protein Filler* to the AO GPB.  

I will steam for about an hour with a Good Moisturizing DC.  I can't wait to see how the *Protein Filler* Does.  I am very excited about Introducing this product into my Regimen to Enhance my Protein/Moisture Balance.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 30, 2009)




----------



## fe6968 (May 30, 2009)

Thank you, MoreHairPlease
___________________________


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (May 30, 2009)

Ya'll keep my pockets on empty,  gotta try this!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 30, 2009)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Ya'll keep my pockets on empty,  gotta try this!


 
Yeah, I'm afraid you're gonna want to add this into your Arensal of Products.  I need to order the Big One.  It's definitely a Keeper. And something You'll want to have for a variety of reasons.  And it's a decent price.


----------



## Mertzy (May 31, 2009)

Bumping....


----------



## MizzCoco (May 31, 2009)

This sounds heavenly...I'm headed to Sally's now


----------



## MizzCoco (May 31, 2009)

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> It's Colorful Neutral Protein Filler and you get it at Sally's.
> 
> My hair was reallllllllly weak on the ends. I mixed this with my conditioner and sat under the dryer for 30 min. I can't believe the difference. I think I was overmoisturizing my hair (Ojon will do that).
> 
> ...


 
I had to laugh when I read this ingredient too! What in the bleep is that??!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 13, 2009)

Ladies after having it on my wishlist on Sallys, I went out and bought it today. Imma mix it with my DCs and also use it as a leave-in, that will take the place of Aphogee Green Tea.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 13, 2009)

How have you ladies been using it?


----------



## deusa80 (Jun 16, 2009)

I've used this 3 times so far in 3 different ways and all 3 times I've been pretty happy with the results.

The first time I used it, I mixed a little in a spray bottle with a little water. I sprayed it all over my hair and then applied my DC and went under the dryer. I pretty much had no breakage that week! That is until I starter over moisturizing.... but really, it was great...that's the least amount of breakage I have seen since I started my hair care journey.

2nd time, since I over moisturized(too much moisturizing and sealing daily, I was doing it twice a day) I wanted to see how it would work if I mixed it in my DC. I made my usual mix and added a little protein filler and went under the dryer like usual. Again, I had very little breakage, but not as little as the first time I did it where I sprayed it directly on my hair.

3rd time was this past weekend, I used it as a leave in. I put it in my spray bottle and mixed it with a little water, sprayed it on but then also followed it up with my regular leave in(alter ego), I just took my cornrows out and I practially have no breakage! I've been moisturizing and sealing daily(only once a day now).

This stuff is great! It seems to work better for me when it's applied directly onto my hair mixed with a little water. I don't think I'm going to be using it every week, but I will be using it whenever I feel my hair is getting over moisturized or just whenever I feel like I need a little protein. I bought the really small bottle from Sally's and I still have quite a bit left...a little goes a long way. This is definitely a keeper!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Oct 20, 2009)

Bump bump bump.

I'm going out to get some today to mix in my SE SB lye relaxer. Yay. I can't wait.


----------



## bgsix (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks to the person who bumped this thread. I will be adding to my wish list. It seems to be very versatile. I wonder if can take the place of porosity control?


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Oct 20, 2009)

Protein filler with make your cellophane color take like crazy when you use as instructed on the bottle. My hair is bright vibrant Red. It's a good thing my hair color is 1B or my hair would be glowing. It does glow when I'm under a light or in the sunlight. 

ETA: I think I'll mix a little in one of my spary leave ins just for a little extra boost and spray on with water before my DC. My hair loves keratin protein.


----------



## shamarie (Oct 21, 2009)

hhmmmm...I think my strands might appreciate this "protein filler thingy".


----------



## shunemite (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm so glad I read this! I wonder, can I just add this to my Keracare humecto whenever I need protein instead of buying Joico-K pack?

Okay I just answered my own question, it seems that it would cost more than GVP K pack.


----------



## Buttercreme (Oct 22, 2009)

Picked this up at Sally's today.....Not sure how I want to use it yet.

1. During relaxer, as mid-protein step
2. Mixed w/moist. cond.
3. Diluted as a leave-in

So many possibilities....


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Oct 22, 2009)

I mixed it as directed 2 parts protein filler 1 part rose water. Spritzed it all over my hair then put my moisture conditioner on top. Sat under the heating cap 15 mins.  OMG my hair is so beautiful, its soft and strong at the same time. I'm going to buy all of the protein fillers they have at sallys!! I think it helped my NG behave to...I don't want to do my second half of my relaxer now..LOL I textlaxed the back. I can let the front ride a little longer now


----------



## Buttercreme (Oct 22, 2009)

^^^ I was actually thinking about using it this way, except

I would not dilute it, I'd put it on straight, then slather my moisturizing conditioner on top.

Wonder how that'd turn out


----------



## Ms_Twana (Oct 22, 2009)

Buttercreme said:


> ^^^ I was actually thinking about using it this way, except
> 
> I would not dilute it, I'd put it on straight, then slather my moisturizing conditioner on top.
> 
> Wonder how that'd turn out


 
I think it's supposed to be diluted though Buttercreme.


----------



## chosen1 (Oct 22, 2009)

Definitely buying this as soon as possible.  My hair lurv's protein.


----------



## Buttercreme (Oct 22, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> I think it's supposed to be diluted though Buttercreme.


 
Maybe it's different when coloring hair, but the bottle says to apply to damp hair for 20 minutes, blot excess, then color as usual.

I have an older version/bottle of the Aphogee Green/Tea reconstructor leave-in, with keratin and silk being the first two ingredients. 
Water is listed as the first ingredient in the Aphogee and the protein filler, so it is kinda a little diluted. I always spray on the Aphogee heavily after every wash weekly. My hair is healthy and fortified.


But,I might end up diluting it for first time usage just to get a feel on how my hair responds.

TIA


----------



## Ms_Twana (Oct 22, 2009)

Buttercreme said:


> Maybe it's different when coloring hair, but the bottle says to apply to damp hair for 20 minutes, blot excess, then color as usual.
> 
> I have an older version/bottle of the Aphogee Green/Tea reconstructor leave-in, with keratin and silk being the first two ingredients.
> Water is listed as the first ingredient in the Aphogee and the protein filler, so it is kinda a little diluted. I always spray on the Aphogee heavily after every wash weekly. My hair is healthy and fortified.
> ...


 
Oh okay. I thought I remember somebody saying that it had to be diluted. I guess reading the directions would HELP!!! 

Your hair is GORGEOUS by the way!!!


----------



## shunemite (Oct 23, 2009)

Thank you ladies! I did this today with my rinse and it took very well. I also have more body (I'm a fine 4b). I diluted it, 1 protein: 3 water in a spray bottle. Didn't take away my sheen like Aphogee. I think my hair likes keratin more than the collagen in Aphogee.


----------



## mstar (Oct 23, 2009)

This sounds just like the Komaza liquid Protein Strengthener, which is on my list of things to buy. It comes in a spray bottle, and you spray the protein directly onto the hair. 

Hearing all of these great experiences makes me excited to try the Komaza version now!


----------



## MangaManiac (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm definitely going to try this. Know that I'm in braids and moisturizing like crazy I think this in a spray bottle is going to work wonders! APL here I come!!!


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Oct 27, 2009)

Tried the Colorful Neutral Protein Filler- 1 capful mixed with 1 cup of DC and loved it!

This is going to become a staple!


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Nov 5, 2009)

If you're using the protein filler for a permanent color service, how would you use it? Do you use it on your hair first and then apply the color (But doesn't your hair have to be dry when using permanent color?) or do you apply it to the color mixture itself? And if you apply it to the mixture, how much should be used?

Hope I can get some input on this!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Nov 5, 2009)

mstar said:


> This sounds just like the Komaza liquid Protein Strengthener, which is on my list of things to buy. It comes in a spray bottle, and you spray the protein directly onto the hair.
> 
> Hearing all of these great experiences makes me excited to try the Komaza version now!



I purchased this and will try it this weekend. But I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the protein filler. My hair has never been *this* healthy. I'm still battling a lot of shedding, though. I'm not as worried about that as I am breakage.


----------



## MangaManiac (Nov 5, 2009)

I haven't actually tried it on my hair, but I did add some to clear mascara and have been applying it to my lashes 2-3x per day. I've noticed less stray eyelashes and more sheen. I can't really tell about length or thickness yet...

...damn, maybe I should take pictures??????


----------



## morehairplease (Nov 5, 2009)

MangaManiac said:


> I haven't actually tried it on my hair, but I did *add some to clear mascara and have been applying it to my lashes 2-3x per day. I've noticed less stray eyelashes and more sheen.* I can't really tell about length or thickness yet...
> 
> ...damn, maybe I should take pictures??????


wow, this is a great idea. I am running low on the protein filler but once I restock I will give this a try for sure.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Nov 5, 2009)

MangaManiac said:


> I haven't actually tried it on my hair, but I did add some to clear mascara and have been applying it to my lashes 2-3x per day. I've noticed less stray eyelashes and more sheen. I can't really tell about length or thickness yet...
> 
> ...damn, maybe I should take pictures??????


 
So do you think it would work just like the SAA in mascara??


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Nov 6, 2009)

Bumpin for responses


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Nov 7, 2009)

I *really* like this-- I had close to none hairs come out and I feel like the only reason any came out at all is because I had washed my hair about 3 different times yesterday...long story. Anywhoo, this definitely made my hair strong, protected it, and I'm lovin the way my hair feels today despite all of my abuse (sorry hair!!!) Thumbs up, from me.


----------



## yodie (Nov 7, 2009)

Are any type 4 naturals using this?
If so, how do you use it?

I'm thinking of adding the filler to a spray bottle, diluted with water. I'll wet my hair, spritz with the filler and then add a moisturizing leave in condish on top.  

Does this have to be rinsed out?


----------



## PrincessKia (Dec 5, 2009)

Just wondering if any naturals are using this? 
I bought it and diluted it with water. I think in about a week when I wash my hair, I just flatironed and wanted it to last for 2 weeks, I will try it out.


----------



## RossBoss (May 2, 2010)

I'm sitting under the dryer with this on my hair now. I just washed my hair, then used my Queen Helene deep conditioner mixed with Jamaican Castor Oil then I put this protein filler on my hair straight from the bottle. I have never had breakage issues but my hair is very strong but that could also be from the oils that I use. I am going to use this on my next touch up to see how it goes.


----------



## yodie (May 2, 2010)

Just passed this up at the BSS yesterday. I've been using store brand gelatin, adding it to hot water and spritzing my hair. Has worked very well!! Never really understood that my hair needed protein. Always been a moisture junky. Oh, msa gave me the gelatin idea. Thanks girl!! I think I'll add this to my list because of the versatility.


----------



## RossBoss (May 2, 2010)

It just occurred to me that my hair feels stronger when I use an egg, mayo and olive oil combo than it does when I use this protein filler. I guess this protein filler is a light protein?? I think I will just use this when I go in to the salon for my touch ups.


----------



## krissyprissy (May 7, 2010)

I used protein filler mixed with my semi-color rinse yesterday. My hair was stronger and I noticed less breakage too. Also when I single braid my hair under my half wig, the braid was coming undone at the ends and it usually doesn't do that, so it must be the extra protein. I will continue to use this mixed with other things too such as my conditioners because my hair has been feeling kinda weak before the treatment. I hope this helps rebuild my hair.


----------



## yodie (May 7, 2010)

Does anyone know if this thickens the strand or coats it? 
My hair strand varies in thickness. I'm just wondering if this will even out the thickness/coat it.

Thanks


----------



## yodie (May 10, 2010)

Bumping...
Anymore experiences with this? 
I applied to my hair before my rinse. My color definitely took this time and my hair feels stronger. I'll continue to use this as a protein treatment.


----------



## simplyhair (May 22, 2010)

Subscribing...I have NEVER heard of this stuff!


----------



## LovinLocks (May 22, 2010)

magviv said:


> For the past year I've been adding a capful of neutral protein filler to my relaxer along with a couple of tablespoons of almond oil and my hair has been in the best condition ever. I will be doing this from now on. I can't remember who recommended this but another poster on the board recommended it.



I've never seen nor heard of this "protein filling" stuff until just now.  It sounds intriguing.  So, Sally's is where I can find it. Just having bleached my hair I'll bet it would LOVE LOVE such a thing.

I'll keep reading on.  You ladies are so the bomb with how you share and educate.

Namaste,

LL


----------



## LovinLocks (May 22, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> **ears perk up**   (Yeah, I'm a bandwagon jumping PJ--what of it? )



Hi there,

What the heck is "Izmir" like?  I am so intrigued.

LL


Okay, this topic has me looking so here is what I found:
What Is Protein Hair Filler?

As a way to protect your hair against damage, you can use a protein filler treatment. Protein hair fillers have the ability to repair damaged bonds found within your hair follicles. Also, protein hair fillers use ingredients to seal in color after you have dyed your hair.

      Recommendations
   1. Manufacturers of protein fillers recommend that you apply the treatment immediately before you apply color onto the hair. Protein fillers can also be used before chemical treatments, such as perms and body waves. You can also use it following the coloring or chemical processing to repair any damage that may have been done during the process.
      Brands
   2. You can find protein hair fillers from companies, such as Colorful Professional, Herbal Extracts Plus and Nexxus. Protein hair fillers are usually moderately priced and you can find 8 oz. bottles for less than $10. You can buy protein hair fillers from hair supply stores as well as online retailers. Sally Beauty Supply sells several brands of protein hair fillers.
      Usage
   3. Follow the directions on the packaging of the protein hair filler. In most cases, you will apply a small dollop on your hand and work it through your hair from the roots to the ends. It does not need to be rinsed out of your hair before coloring or chemical processing. Alternatively, you can add many protein fillers to the hair dye mixture to enhance how well the chemicals bond to the hair.
      Tips
   4. Many protein hair fillers can also be used as a deep conditioning treatment. After you shampoo, dilute the protein filler with water. Use two parts of the filler and one part water for the mixture. Apply the mixture and allow it to sit in your hair for two to five minutes before rinsing. For easier application, transfer the protein hair filler to a spray bottle.
      Warning
   5. Don't add too much of the protein hair filler directly to the dye. Use a very small amount, or the mixture will come out runny and become messy to apply. Also, make sure you choose the protein hair filler appropriate for your hair color. Although some brands are neutral, others are specific to the hair color be used during the treatment.

http://www.ehow.com/about_5139154_protein-hair-filler.html

Re: Question about using protein filler.
I found this blog on the net - I think its worth reading...

Whether you are a compulsive hair dyer like me or you just bleached your hair once and now are trying to dye it back to a darker color, you may find that your hair has reached a point that it just won't hold color anymore. Even if you put a nice dark hair dye
over the top of your hair within no time it will wash out to a faded mousy brown color that just isn't very pretty. If this sounds like you it is likely that you have damaged your hair shaft so that the color molecules just wash away rather than getting trapped inside.

Head down to your local beauty supply store and pick up something called protein filler. They sell protein fillers in various shades like black, red and brown, but personally I always just choose to buy neutral protein filler, which is clear. A large sized bottle of neutral protein filler costs around $5.00 and will make all the difference in the world with how your dye job comes out.

Next, pick up a box of hair dye in the color you want for you hair. Get everything ready like you are going to dye your hair like normal. Start by getting your hair damp and then saturate it with the protein filler. Make sure to hit all of your strands and not miss any spots in the back. Once you have the protein filler on your hair you will need to let it set for 20 minutes.

After 20 minutes you are ready to dye your hair. DO NOT rinse the protein filler out of your hair before dying it. Just apply the hair dye like normal right over the top of the protein filler and follow the timing instructions on the box of hair dye for how long to leave it in. When the time is up rinse your hair thoroughly and condition it using the conditioner that came with your hair dye.

Protein filler works to help seal the color into your hair shaft so it will last longer. Not only that, but it helps the color go on more evenly so you don't have spots that are darker or lighter and it helps to repair the damage to your hair at the same time. What more could you want?

While your hair dye may not last as long as if you had applied it to virgin hair, it will last much longer than it would without using the protein filler and can help make it possible to go from a very light color to a very dark color easily. Apply any leftover protein filler to your hair periodically to help condition your hair and keep it in great shape. All in all it is an excellent product and well worth buying for great hair dying results.

http://www.makeuptalk.com/f13/question-about-using-protein-filler-88383.html


----------



## aa9746 (May 22, 2010)

subscribing


----------



## Aireen (May 22, 2010)

The ingredients look VERY promising. *Takes notes*


----------



## southerncitygirl (May 29, 2010)

i'm going to look for this in the hair color section of the bss, i don't feel like ordering saa and want to add this to my condish for when i start co-washing so i don't get moisture or potein overload and have a perfect balance.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jun 29, 2010)

southerncitygirl said:


> i'm going to look for this in the hair color section of the bss, i don't feel like ordering saa and want to add this to my condish for when i start co-washing so i don't get moisture or potein overload and have a perfect balance.


 


where can i purchase this in nyc...there's no sally's nearby and some bss don't carry even though they know what i'm talking about.


bumping........................................


----------



## Black NaijaAussie Barbie (Aug 23, 2010)

Bumping this up

Is anyone still using this? My friend is getting me this from the US and i would like to know if anyone is adding it to their spray bottles. I'm thinking it might be great to use in creating a leave-in that has both moisturizing and protein benefits.

At first, i was just thinking of diluting it with rose water and a bit of glycerin

But now, i'm thinking maybe i should try rose water, a vial of BIOLAGE cera repair and a moisturizing conditioner. I'm thinking something from HERBAL ESSENCE, BIOLAGE, REDKEN, ORGANIX, JOICO, DE LORENZO or BED HEAD TIGI moisture maniac conditioner as these are readily available in Australia. 

OR, i could just add some of it to my AFRICAN ROYALE BRX braid spray

Any ideas guys?

I'm currently in a weave so i'm trying to get as much information as i can before i take it down. BTW, i usually seal my hair with grapeseed or sunflower oil after moisturizing with BEE MINE luscious

Thanks in advance


----------



## PocketVenus (Oct 24, 2010)

southerncitygirl said:


> where can i purchase this in nyc...there's no sally's nearby and some bss don't carry even though they know what i'm talking about.
> 
> 
> bumping........................................



I would like to know this too. TIA!!


----------



## Myjourney2009 (May 29, 2011)

There is a Sallys in Queens that is where I go for all my stuff. I purchase 2 or 3 at a time. 

Neutral protein filler once diluted goes badly fairly quickly I only add some to my relaxer and I will also now be using it as a harder protein undiluted on my ends once I reach my first goal.

I may try it out sooner than that mixed in with my Ion effective care treatment soon. oh boy I hope my hair likes it.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (May 29, 2011)

I'm going to purchase here from now on because I get a much larger size for less than at Sallys

http://www.adiscountbeauty.com/store/cart.php?suggest=0

Sallys with their customer loyalty card charges 5.69 plus tax for a 4 oz bottle. 

The other site charges 11.95 for a 16 oz bottle


----------



## Lissa0821 (May 29, 2011)

I faithfully add this to my relaxers for my touchup.  I like the outcome so much better than adding oil to the relaxer.


----------



## morehairplease (May 29, 2011)

Myjourney2009 said:


> I'm going to purchase here from now on because I get a much larger size for less than at Sallys
> 
> http://www.adiscountbeauty.com/store/cart.php?suggest=0
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing! Do you mind me asking if you have ever ordered from here before? 

thanks in advance for your response


----------



## winona (May 30, 2011)

morehairplease

  I know you didnt ask me but I have ordered from them once before with absolutely no problems.  I received my items quickly and the ordered was accurate.

HTH


----------



## Myjourney2009 (May 30, 2011)

morehairplease said:


> Thanks for sharing! Do you mind me asking if you have ever ordered from here before?
> 
> thanks in advance for your response



morehairplease

nope but for that price I will


----------



## PJaye (May 30, 2011)

Black NaijaAussie Barbie said:


> Bumping this up
> 
> Is anyone still using this? My friend is getting me this from the US and i would like to know if anyone is adding it to their spray bottles. I'm thinking it might be great to use in creating a leave-in that has both moisturizing and protein benefits.
> 
> ...


 

I use the Colorful Neutral Protein Filler as a staple protein treatment in my routine, and it has made my hair strong and resilient without the roughness that is usually associated with heavier proteins.

Be careful with using it too frequently because, despite the nice feeling it produces, it can and will cause protein overload.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (May 30, 2011)

PJaye said:


> I use the Colorful Neutral Protein Filler as a staple protein treatment in my routine, and it has made my hair strong and resilient without the roughness that is usually associated with heavier proteins.
> 
> Be careful with using it too frequently because, despite the nice feeling it produces, it can and will cause protein overload.



PJaye

How often do you use it?


i just added a cap full some to my conditioner yesterday and I really like it. I planned on doing it 1x a month


----------



## PJaye (May 30, 2011)

Myjourney2009 said:


> @PJaye
> 
> How often do you use it?
> 
> ...


 

Myjourney2009: 

I tend to let my hair tell me when and what type of protein kick it needs. However, a once a month application sounds about right.


----------



## candycan (May 30, 2011)

Thanks, ladies- I wonder how it will work with already havng the Salerm Keratin Shot? Any ideas?


----------



## Destiny9109 (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm going to start using this again. It's much less messier and smelly than Aphogee 2 step. My hair likes keratin protein the most.


----------



## cocoagirl (Jul 24, 2014)

how are people using this as a leave in? Are you using in straight or mixing it with your leave in conditioner and then applying?  Is there any buildup with this and can it be used weekly as a leave in?  Is this considered a medium or hard protein?


----------



## Flourishnikov (Jul 25, 2014)

cocoagirl said:


> how are people using this as a leave in? Are you using in straight or mixing it with your leave in conditioner and then applying? Is there any buildup with this and can it be used weekly as a leave in? Is this considered a medium or hard protein?


 
I could be wrong, but I think this counts as a hard protein treatment similar to aphogee two step. This would explain ppl only using it once a month to avoid protein overload. I prolly wouldnt use it as a weekly leave in, but every one's hair has different tolerance level of protein.


----------



## Honey Bee (Jul 25, 2014)

GrowGrl09 said:


> I could be wrong, but I think this counts as a hard protein treatment similar to aphogee two step. This would explain ppl only using it once a month to avoid protein overload. I prolly wouldnt use it as a weekly leave in, but every one's hair has different tolerance level of protein.


I use it weekly in my conditioner, but I wouldn't use it alone as a leave-in. Maybe at 3-5%. My highly porous texlaxed hair loves/d protein, though so ymmv.

eta: As a gauge, I also had no problem using Aphogee 2 min once, sometimes twice, a week.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 25, 2014)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Ladies after having it on my wishlist on Sallys, I went out and bought it today. Imma mix it with my DCs and also use it as a leave-in, that will take the place of Aphogee Green Tea.



I do not remember using or buying this stuff. I want it again though LOL


----------



## curlytwirly06 (Mar 19, 2015)

Bumping for new reviews and uses...


----------



## julzinha (Mar 19, 2015)

I just discovered Neutral Protein Filler and it is AMAZING. I always thought my hair didn't like protein when it just disliked certain protein products such as Aphogee 2 min or Joico Kpak.

I love that the product is liquid and pretty much pure protein so their no fillers and I can use it as a mild, medium or hard protein. I add 1 heaping tbsp of AO GPB and 2 tbsp of the protein filler as a treatment. The first time I did it my breakage stopped immediately and my hair has been stronger.

I also add 1 tsp to my kimmaytube leave in recipe for a protein boost.


----------



## curlytwirly06 (Mar 19, 2015)

I need protein badly. Have used everything and still have not gotten the results I want. Can this be mixed with a deep conditioner or should I use it alone for best results.


----------



## julzinha (Mar 19, 2015)

curlytwirly06 said:


> I need protein badly. Have used everything and still have not gotten the results I want. Can this be mixed with a deep conditioner or should I use it alone for best results.



curlytwirly06 you can use it however you like which is what I love, it is so versatile. It is pure protein, no fillers, you can add it to whatever you want.  I suggest you use it straight out of the bottle.


----------



## JustSitNBePretty (Sep 12, 2015)

bumping for more reviews. 

I recently discovered I have been over moisturizing my hair. I like the Apogee 2-step but its a time consuming messy process and I wanna give this a try.


----------



## julzinha (Sep 12, 2015)

JustSitNBePretty said:


> bumping for more reviews.
> 
> I recently discovered I have been over moisturizing my hair. I like the Apogee 2-step but its a time consuming messy process and I wanna give this a try.


I personally love neutral protein filler, but it has actually worked the best when I used it with mixed with aphogee 2 step. I know it's messy, but it is very worth it for the results


----------



## Smiley79 (Aug 24, 2017)

Bumping...I want to look into these and possibly try one.


----------

